# Vertical slide motor bracket?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I'm trying to mount an 8 hp, 2-stroke Tohatsu outboard on my transom. The boat is a Catri 24 folding trimaran. The rudder has a horizontal hydrofoil, and the rudder can kickup if it hits an obstruction. It that happened, the hydrofoil would get eaten by the prop with a standard motor bracket, such as those by Garelick or Fulton.

I want to find a vertically sliding motor bracket, not the parallel-o-gram type that swings *back* when it is put in the down position. 

Does anyone know of a vertical sliding motor bracket?

Thanks,
/John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just a thought; can you mount the outboard somewhere else, like on one of the amas, that would put it out of the way of the rudder / foil?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

As a trimaran sailor, one of the few here, I think you'd be better off not mounting the motor on the transom. A transom mounted motor is going to have more problems with cavitation and not staying submerged due to the motion of the boat. I would recommend that you mount it on a sled, attached to the side of the main hull of the ama crossbeam if at all possible. 

If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks SailingDog and CapnHand. 

Wouldn't the sled have the same issues of not staying submerged?

I'd have to check to see if the folding action would permit such a sled. I fold prior to docking in my slip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Leonard,

I did not find any commercial products that fit my needs, so DIY is the way to go. I found two other boats that had photos of sliding mounts, of which I only kept one photo. However, it is a horizontal slide on a boat with no transom, not quite the right thing.
s309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/torrmundi/?action=view&current=F-boatCheekeeMonkeyslidingmotormoun.jpg
You certainly can use sail tracks and cars, such as those from Harken or Ronstan. But that is pretty expensive. Or you could make a custom stainless tubing design with nylon slides. I'm not sure if that would actually be any cheaper!

Either way, you probably want to include stainless steel springs to reduce the gravity load. It should also include a locking feature to keep the motor in the up or down position. A pin through the track may work for some installations, but not mine. I can't easily reach back and down over the stern. A rope system with clam cleats might also work.
Please tell me if you make any progress on this - I've not yet made a workable solution. Here's my transom, with my current engine mount upon the rudder. 
s309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/torrmundi/?action=view&current=TransomDetails03.jpg

Note that if I use a standard mount like this:
s309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/torrmundi/?action=view&current=Mount.gif
then the action swings the engine out away from the transom in the operating position and if my rudder then kicks up, the horizontal foil with get chewed by the prop. That's why I need a vertical track arrangement.

/John
ps - I don't have the account type that allows PM's, so I'm posting this as a thread reply. The photos are viewable by pasting the links into your browser. I don't have enough Sailnet posts to enable hyperlinks yet.



cal30 said:


> Howzit Mundi,
> Just wondering if you ever came across a sliding bracket for your outboard. Looking for the same type set-up for my boat (vertical or up/down movement). Please if you had any luck or know more let me know. Pics would be a help too. We have someone that could manufature a mount, but need some ideas.
> Mahalo,
> Leonard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I forgot this device by Plastimo - it is a vertical slide, but won't work for me due to the depth of the device. I'm not sure the vertical travel is enough, either, but they have two rail lengths: 400mm and 600mm. It is model number 17619.

Go to plastimo.com, and select Power Boating > Motor Brackets > Standard Motor Bracket

/Mundi


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

I know exactly what you're talking about. A gentleman at my marina has one on a Rhodes that slides up and down vertically. The mount is big and bulky and very ugly if you ask me. But I will see if I can find out the mfg this weekend.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

An outboard sled or bucket generally doesn't have the cavitation problems of a transom mounted outboard for two reasons. One, it isn't as far aft...so it doesn't rise and drop as far as the transom mounted ones do. Two, the bucket or sled will usually allow the engine to drop down further into the water than a transom mount generally will, and as such will help keep the prop submersed.


mundi said:


> Thanks SailingDog and CapnHand.
> 
> Wouldn't the sled have the same issues of not staying submerged?
> 
> I'd have to check to see if the folding action would permit such a sled. I fold prior to docking in my slip.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

*Vertical Engine Slide*



resdog said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. A gentleman at my marina has one on a Rhodes that slides up and down vertically. The mount is big and bulky and very ugly if you ask me. But I will see if I can find out the mfg this weekend.


Where you able to locate the information for the slide you referred too? If so please contact me with the information.

Thanks,

Pat Ross


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

mdi said:


> Where you able to locate the information for the slide you referred too? If so please contact me with the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat Ross


I looked all over that mount for a mfg's mark and found nothing. It may be something that Rhodes builds. I'll see the owner this weekend and ask him if he installed it or if it came with the boat. You might try doing a search on Rhodes 22. Maybe it will show up.

I did a little searching and found out the mfg of the Rhodes 22 is General Boat in N. Carolina. Here are a couple of links to the outboard mount.

http://www.rhodes22.com/contacting_general_boats_small.html

General Boats

give GB a call


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Did I say I love Google?

Here's a shot of the outboard mount I was referring to:










I think the old mounting system had a 6:1 lifting arrangement and the new one is 12:1. I think general Boats also are using a better bearing assy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Have you found the motoro mount?*

Mundi,

I know this thread is old -did you find the motor mount you were looking for
I'm looking for the same thing. I've seen other styles -but haven't found any yet.

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello John and others

I am looking for an easily removable hanging vertical slide outboard motor mount for a Nicholson 32 to be used to mount 5 hp engine for getting into a marina. It will need two horizontal struts at bottom with bumpers to push against transom. I expect to mount it to a wooden block bolted through the rear deck. I assume I will end up with some kind of welded steel tube design. 

I do have a diesel engine but do not lke to rely on it.
Maybe I should just get a long sculling oar?

I would like to know how it worked out for you or other . Thanks


----------

